# Pictures from the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Sept. 2nd 2012 - 216 riders



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

Last Sunday September 2nd was our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Here are my pictures -- ANYONE ELSE HAVE PICTURES please POST THEM for all to see -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank 

We made the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride a tribute ride to Alex Bivens who passed away on August 22nd 2012 - Alex's presence in the bicycle hobby will be missed - He was still very active with local swap meets & events where he & his wife would bring down treasures to sell & we were all shocked to hear that he is no longer with us - Alex was a great knowledgeable collector of bicycles & Porsches who has his last ride with CYCLONE COASTER at the 2012 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade this year - He rode along with his son & had a great time as always smiling ear to ear while riding his bicycle - a great way to remember him enjoying the day with his son on vintage bicycles - RIDE VINTAGE Alex - RIP - We will see you on the other side - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*More Pictures from the CYCLONE COASTER ride Sept 2nd 2012*

Here are some more -- We even spotted a red bike that Pee Wee lost many years back --


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*More Pictures from the CYCLONE COASTER ride Sept 2nd 2012*

Marko of Markos Treats rode with the group again -- with the 90 degree weather he had a good sales day I'm sure --


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 4, 2012)

*Cyclone*

RIDE ON! Nice pics ......How long are your rides? 


                                 Gary J 
                                 EL PRESIDENTE 
                                 SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                 TACOMA,WN


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Even More Pictures from the CYCLONE COASTER ride Sept 2nd 2012*

Well there was a great turnout with 216 riders counted -- Here are some Indians to start this set - Even a Huffman rescue bicycle was spotted here at the ride


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Length of rides vary --*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> RIDE ON! Nice pics ......How long are your rides?
> 
> 
> Gary J
> ...




Our rides vary depending on what is going on in the area -- years ago when we started this ride we would just go real slow & about half the distance we do these days - but with the size of the group now we tend to ride about 2 to 3 hours including the rest stops - followed by lunch where everyone has groups here & there since not one place could handle the whole group -- some split along the way too -- but everyone has a good time on the 10 to 20 mile rides -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Even More Pictures from the CYCLONE COASTER ride Sept 2nd 2012*

Well here is some more ---


----------



## RyanPartridge (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice meeting you Frank. I had the black Bassett cruiser. 

Here's a few of the photos I snapped...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Nice -- Keep the pictures coming*

Thanks for posting some pics Ryan - It was great to see your 26 Basset -- See I knew others took pictures at these rides --- The Basset & Cooks Brothers 26 BMX were great to see here at the ride -- I will have to pull my Cooks out someday for the ride -- Frank


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 4, 2012)

*here are some pics- we had a minor hiccup and had to cheat a bit on the ride*

Some family issues came up- but we made it.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 4, 2012)

*more*

more...pics


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*Thanks for the pics Abe*

Good to see some more pics of the bicycles - Your Pee Wee bicycle was attracting quite the crowd at the ride too - I could barely get a clean shot of it without someone else in the way somewhere -- good job on getting it all together -- see you @ Tour de Fat coming up - One of them or a few of them - There is Los Angeles - then San Fran - then San Diego -- we'll see you at at least one of those -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------

